# Recommended place to change Dirhams to GBP in London?



## ukay (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if any of you could recommend a place in London that will change UAE Dirhams to GBP in London?

My other half changed Dirhams at the Post Office the last time and while there was no commission the rate was terrible.

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

ukay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you could recommend a place in London that will change UAE Dirhams to GBP in London?
> 
> ...


If you are coming to the UAE you will get a better deal here. It depends on how much cash you can carry with you of course.


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree that the rate of exchange in the UAE is better than the UK. When my husband came home he changed his dirhams over in the uae and he had a much better rate


----------

